# Butler PA swap meet Jan 22



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2011)

just wanted to let you guys know about this one incase you didn't already.  

http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/swapmeets/downloads/2012/butler.pdf

I've been to it twice and its pretty good.  I always come from far away and I like the hotel/convention center aspect to this swap.  Its fun to wake up and walk down to the meet, it feels kind of like Christmas morning, except you have to pay for your presents.


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2011)

bikewhorder said:


> just wanted to let you guys know about this one incase you didn't already.
> 
> http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/swapmeets/downloads/2012/butler.pdf
> 
> I've been to it twice and its pretty good.  I always come from far away and I like the hotel/convention center aspect to this swap.  Its fun to wake up and walk down to the meet, it feels kind of like Christmas morning, except you have to pay for your presents.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Kevin and I may attend this year.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2012)

So what were the big scores at Buttler this year? How was the turn out?


----------

